# Scandia Wood Stove Owner's Manual



## scandia (Sep 18, 2014)

I have a Scandia Model # 320 Wood Stove.... built and/or purchased 1979.   We need the owner's manual for a building permit.  I cannot find who sells these stove.... or an number for Franklin Cast Products in Warwick, Rhode Island, which appears to be where it was manufactured.. but then there is a reference to Tawain as well...... going crazy!  Any help out there?


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 18, 2014)

Scandia made copies of several popular U.S. manufactured stoves and imported them from Taiwan. They got sued out of existence back the eighties.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/scandia-stoves/

They were pretty much gone by the time UL standards for wood stoves were implemented.


----------



## Grisu (Sep 18, 2014)

When it is not UL listed you need to check your local building code what its requirements for unlisted stoves are. Most places use the ones given by NFPA 211 but they are not required to. These here would apply in Maine: http://www.maine.gov/dps/fmo/documents/standardsfor_solidfuel_stoves.pdf
I would also ask your home insurance for their stance on an unlisted stove installation.


----------

